# First Ride: Specialized Tarmac SL7 Expert



## buh (Jul 31, 2020)

your title is:
+++++++++++++++++++++++
First Ride: Specialized Tarmac SL7 Expert
Is the new Tarmac the one road bike to rule them all?
+++++++++++++++++++++++

but then you list the specs of one of the other bikes.

not sure, but i think you have the specs for the "Di2" frame (you do, i admit, list "DI2 kit", which, if I have figured out correctly, actually means DA Di2 vs. the Ultegra Di2 model--which is the "pro" frame. there is quite a big weight diff. in both the frames and the build.

Specialized Tarmac SL7 Highlights
New frame design balances aerodynamics and weight savings
Claimed complete weight of 14.77lbs / 6.7kg for the complete bike (56cm frame, S-Works Di2 kit, no pedals)
Claimed frame weight of 800g (painted, size 56cm)


----------



## Daniel2 (Oct 9, 2020)

hi. I am getting my SL7 Expert. and now i saw your photos I am tempeted to change my wheelset. I am thinking ofr either the CLX or the ENVE SES Chris King. Any opinon of that. no one else I know had a SL7 Expert.


----------



## james_duffer (Oct 21, 2020)

I have the same color expert shown with Enve SES 5.6 on order due in two weeks. I also swapped the bars for the aerofly ii. I will have to post when I get the wheels


----------



## Daniel_Zollo (Nov 18, 2020)

what size did you test? was your quoted 16.2-pounds weight with the rovals with pedals and cages or without?


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Apr 1, 2020)

Daniel, 16.2 pounds without cages or pedals.


----------

